# Favorite wrestling gimmicks



## Darwin Watterson (May 11, 2016)

Which gimmick of any given wrestler, past or present, was your favorite?

More recent ones for me that I can think of:

The Wyatt Family (even though WWE doesn't book them right)
Damien Sandow as "the Intellectual Savior"
"Undashing" Cody Rhodes (when he had the paper bags and the clear plastic mask)
R-Truth's "conspiracy theorist" gimmick
Miz and R-Truth teaming as "Awesome Truth" (one of the biggest missed opportunities of the last five years)
"The Inspirational" Bo Dallas (another big missed opportunity)
CM Punk's anti-corporate rebel, of course
Jack Swagger as "the Real American"
The New Day
John Laurinaitis (he sucked on the mic, but he was a decent heel authority figure)
Some older ones that I think could've been great if given more of a chance:

Waylon Mercy
Dustin Rhodes as "Seven"
Both of Kevin Fertig's WWE gimmicks, "Mordecai" and "Kevin Thorn"
Paul Burchill's pirate gimmick

Muhammad Hassan
Chavo Guerrero as "Kerwin White" (I liked that gimmick, even though it wasn't very popular)
And of course, there's the standard favorites like Undertaker and Stone Cold Steve Austin. Pretty much any wrestling fan likes those, so I didn't bother listing them.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 11, 2016)

I liked Lex Luger's "Narcissist" character. I wonder what would have happened had they never turned him babyface. They seemed to be heading towards him and Bret Hart feuding.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 16, 2016)

Norman Smiley as the hardcore champion who was afraid of pain


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 16, 2016)

Right to Censor was pretty  funny


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 16, 2016)

Acolyte Protection Agency
Three Minute Warning
Hurricane Helms
Three Count
Vampiro
Four Horsemen
Kane
When Mikinochu and Funaki would give promos that were dubbed.  INDEED
80s Jim Cornette when he was a bratty rich kid


----------



## cypocraphy (May 16, 2016)

I thought Doink as a heel was great. If you're going to be a clown that wrestles at least be evil.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 19, 2016)

Unpopular opinion time: Damien Sandow's changing-every-night revolving heel gimmick.  The anticipation of what he'd do next was pretty fun.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (May 30, 2016)

Cactus Jack
Mikey Whipwreck
Bruiser Brody
Dudleys when they had Joel Gertner
Sandman
PG-13 (I don't know why, but I'm a sucker for crackhead tag teams)


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2016)

Bad News Brown. He was such a heel that he didn't get along with other heels. Pretty rare for the 1980's. He also had me legit worried that his Harlem sewer rats would eat Damien.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 4, 2016)

Undertaker is really solid, I quite like The Wyatt Family even if WWE can't book them (or anyone) the way they manage to be menacing without overplaying it really appeals.


----------

